# .45 winchester Magnum Semi Auto Whats it worth



## vinnyragu (Mar 5, 2006)

I have a Stainless steel Semi auto Irwindale arms .45 Winchester Magnum. I've only shot it once. With 20 rds through it. Anyone know its value? I went to a site claiming this gun to be rare worth 3000.00. Is this correct? Any buyers?


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

According to my Blue Book of Gun Values 22nd Edition.

Irwindale Arms, Inc. (IAI)
Automag IV - .45 Win. Mag. or 10mm, semi-auto, 6 1/2 or 8 5/8 (mfg. 1991) in. barrel, 7 shot mag., Millet adj. sights, stainless steal only, 46 oz. Mfg. 1990-91.

100% = $565
98% = $500
95% = $485

This may have changed in the last couple years since my book was printed in 2001. Only made two years so it may have a good following with collectors, but I'm not sure.


----------

